# probleme icones :(



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

Voila je suis en train de finaliser la custo de mon desk.

J'utilise candy bar pour les icon. Certaines applications que j'ai n'ont pas d'icones dans le pack que j'ai choisi. cependant, je veux utiliser certaines existantes dans le pack pour certaines applications.

Problème: lorsque je glisse le fichier icone choisi sur l'application dans candy bar, il m'affiche une fiche aperçu .... et l'icone n'apparait pas.

Ci-dessous une capture d'ecran. On voit l'icone que je veux mettre sur acrobat, je l'ai glissé dans cnady bar et on voit que l'icone n'apparait pas et qu'il y a un fichier à la place...

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider?

http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/9573/image1bx0.png

PS: au passage un grand merci à Toumak. Je me suis inspiré de son desk et il m'a bien aidé pour ma custo et sa dispo


----------



## Toumak (11 Août 2007)

Salut Scorto 

ça commence à être pas mal ce desk'
j'ai la solution pour candybar :
tu télécharges IMG2ICNS





ensuite tu sélectionnes "folder icon" et tu lui dit d'exporter sur le bureau (desktop) (c'est le plus simple)
il te suffit de faire un drag&drop de tes icones (.icns) dans la cible et il va créer un dossier sur ton bureau qui aura l'icone voulue
tu feras ensuite un drag&drop de ce dossier dans candybar


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

Un grand merci ça marche NICKEL 

J'ai plus qu'à trouver mes icones


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

Voil&#224; le r&#233;sultat:

Je ne peux aller plus loin car je n'ai pas de talents photoshop pour cr&#233;er les icones qu'il me manque...

Encore merci pour le coup de main 

mon desk


----------



## Toumak (11 Août 2007)

si &#231;a t'int&#233;resse, je me suis cr&#233;&#233; des icones pour msn word excel et burn comme elles n'existaient pas
voici un aper&#231;u :

edit: les voici


----------



## zacromatafalgar (11 Août 2007)

Salut,

Si ça peut te rendre service j'ai un script qui rajoute des icônes personnalisées aux fichiers graphiques qui en sont dépourvus, comme, par exemple, à ton fichier icns.
Le traitement est récursif.
Il faut savoir que la date de création du fichier s'en trouve modifié
 

AddIcon


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

Toumak: je prends tes icones  tu peux mes les envoyer par mail? stp c.maltes@voila.fr
Zacro: je vais regarder cela 

Merci


----------



## Toumak (11 Août 2007)

scorto a dit:


> Toumak: je prends tes icones  tu peux mes les envoyer par mail? stp c.maltes@voila.fr
> Zacro: je vais regarder cela
> 
> Merci



je t'avais mis le lien plus haut
le revoici : http://rapidshare.com/files/48316287/Crystal_Toumak_s_Icons.zip


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je t'avais mis le lien plus haut
> le revoici : http://rapidshare.com/files/48316287/Crystal_Toumak_s_Icons.zip



merci effectivement j'avais un peu zappé le lien... je suis content, je touche au but


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Si ça peut te rendre service j'ai un script qui rajoute des icônes personnalisées aux fichiers graphiques qui en sont dépourvus, comme, par exemple, à ton fichier icns.
> Le traitement est récursif.
> ...



Alors j'ai lancé addicon, il m'a demandé de choisir un dossier, j'ai choisi celui des container d'icon de mon theme, ça a mouliné et ...rien...

j'ai peut etre mal compris


----------



## Toumak (11 Août 2007)

scorto a dit:


> Alors j'ai lancé addicon, il m'a demandé de choisir un dossier, j'ai choisi celui des container d'icon de mon theme, ça a mouliné et ...rien...
> 
> j'ai peut etre mal compris



tu dois lui indiquer un dossier d'icones (.icns) et pas de container


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

Ok merci, je plane un peu dans tout ça... 

Toumak ce serait difficile de modifier mes 5 icones restantes pour les mettre dans le theme actuel? Celles que tu as ajoutées (word etc etc) t'ont fait du taf.....?


----------



## Toumak (11 Août 2007)

scorto a dit:


> Ok merci, je plane un peu dans tout &#231;a...
> 
> Toumak ce serait difficile de modifier mes 5 icones restantes pour les mettre dans le theme actuel? Celles que tu as ajout&#233;es (word etc etc) t'ont fait du taf.....?



non &#231;a prend 2 minutes avec photoshop
mais il faut que les icones de base soient utilisables c&#224;d pas trop de petits d&#233;tails sinon &#231;a rend moche

t'as qu'&#224; me donner les ic&#244;nes et je te le ferai


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

je t'ai envoyé un mail et un mp


----------



## Toumak (12 Août 2007)

scorto a dit:


> je t'ai envoyé un mail et un mp



oui j'ai vu mais les icones que tu m'as donné sont inutilisables
elles sont en 32x32 alors qu'il faudrait minimum du 128x128


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> oui j'ai vu mais les icones que tu m'as donné sont inutilisables
> elles sont en 32x32 alors qu'il faudrait minimum du 128x128



Je te les ai renvoyées


----------



## Toumak (12 Août 2007)

scorto a dit:


> Je te les ai renvoyées


parfait, je vais voir ce que je peux faire


----------



## Toumak (12 Août 2007)

bon voilà, c'est fait, dis moi ce que tu en penses


----------



## zacromatafalgar (12 Août 2007)

scorto a dit:


> Alors j'ai lanc&#233; addicon, il m'a demand&#233; de choisir un dossier, j'ai choisi celui des container d'icon de mon theme, &#231;a a moulin&#233; et ...rien...
> 
> j'ai peut etre mal compris



Tu peux &#233;galement d&#233;poser des dossiers ou des fichiers sur l'ic&#244;ne, le contenu des sous dossiers sera aussi trait&#233;&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

Toumak: IMPECCABLE


----------



## Toumak (12 Août 2007)

scorto a dit:


> Toumak: IMPECCABLE



 

les voici :: http://rapidshare.com/files/48490766/Toumak_s_Crystal_Icons.zip

et sinon pour les autres si vous avez des icones que vous voulez faire ressembler à celles-là, envoyez-les moi, c'est vite fait


----------



## zacromatafalgar (12 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> les voici :: http://rapidshare.com/files/48490766/Toumak_s_Crystal_Icons.zip
> 
> et sinon pour les autres si vous avez des icones que vous voulez faire ressembler à celles-là, envoyez-les moi, c'est vite fait



Salut,

Si ce n'est pas trop indiscret, tu fais comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

Voil&#224; mon desk fini, gros merci &#224; Toumak pour son aide et sa patience 

mon desk


PS: ta proposition pour d'autres icones n'est pas tomb&#233;e dans l'oreille d'un sourd


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

Bien maintenant poste-le dans le topic adéquat .


----------

